# Lamanchas ~ Let's See Your Earless Wonders!



## DKRabbitry (Jan 1, 2012)

Okay, I couldn't find an actual lamancha thread where we could just post photos of our wonderful earless goats.  Sooooo... I thought I would start one 

This is Bean Seed, he is the buckling that all my does are bred to this year.  His daddy is a Mint*Leaf boy and his dam's sire and dam are both products of Autumn Acres.  He is a pretty colorful little guy and I am SOOOO Excited to own him


----------



## cybercat (Jan 1, 2012)

What a nice looking boy.  Love the markings.

Tamara


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 2, 2012)

I do too... I can't wait for warm weather to see what his summer coat looks like.  Would be cool if he stayed that grayish color with the black trim.  And a paint to boot *sigh*  I just love him.

This here is Dahlia.  She isn't *MY* goat, she is just living here with me LOL  She is a lovely little lamancha and will be kidding here and everything so that is pretty exciting.  I get to see little baby Dahlia Beans running around.  She is a LOT fluffier now that her winter coat is all the way in.  Most of them are.  I just haven't gotten any good photos lately because everyone is very interested in just staying in the barn.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 2, 2012)

The first time I saw Lamanchas I kind of just stared and said "Where's the ears".  Just like you have heard a thousand times. lol.  But being on this forum and seeing pics of these goats, they just grow on you.  Very impressive animals that give lots of milk.  

Can't wait to see pics of babies soon.  

K


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 2, 2012)

Our BooBoo:

www.smithurmonds.com/malibu


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 2, 2012)

Verrrry nice!  A lot of my girls have a very similar pedigree to that.  I just got a reeeeeally tally, willowy girl that looks very similar.  She is a bit underweight though.  I promised her I wouldn't share photos till she was of a respectable weight!  Poor girl is of a finer type to begin with then her old owners were getting crappy hay.  *Sigh*  

This is a really interesting place to read about the history of the lamancha if anyone is interested   I like to read over it every few months, I don't retain information the best and I like to keep this fresh.  They talk about a lot of the foundation stock and the people who helped get the breed to what it is today   http://www.goatsleap.com/info.html


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 2, 2012)

I need updated pics of our Booboo as well.  She was a junior and still long and lanky in those pics.  She's a really dairy doe but she's fleshed out quite a bit since we got her and is getting some nice depth of body.  Still has that very dairy topline.  I find LaManchas just so darn stylish!


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 2, 2012)

They truly are very stylish.  And they come in a color/style for everone 

This here is the doe I am relying on to give me big wethers.  She isn't HUGE by any means, but she is a thick girl.  My breeding goals are to get a herd that is producing good meaty kids (for the breed anyways LOL) while still maintaining good dairy characteristics and milking good.  She is this chunky on pasture and hay alone and maintains her weight well through all different types of weather (If I didn't know she was all Lamancha I would think she is 1/2 Boer!).  I have yet to have any issues with her being ill or sensitive to worms, and she was one of my very first goats (it hasn't been long though, just over a year).  Her downfall?  She is VERY aloof.  Yupp... that is a catch strap on her.  She will come up to get treats and then she is GONE.  "Don't Touch Me!" is her motto.  Hopefully milking her this coming year will help that, but apparently it is a genetic thing as her G-Dam had that same sort of personality.  She will be freshening in april to... you guessed it Bean Seed.







Come on, I know there are a LOT more happy Lamancha people out there.....


----------



## fanov8 (Jan 5, 2012)

Ok, here are a few pics of my LaMancha's!  The first one is of my new doe.  She has a pretty rough udder, but she is a great mom and produces lots of milk.  Anyhow, I was only able to get one good shot of her since everyone likes to crowd me when I'm in there.  Silly little goaties! 

Wilma - 5 year old Doe





Trixie (black) and Billy (buckskin?) both are 11 months old





Daisy - 10 months old (old pic but I couldn't get a good one of her today)


----------



## jmsim93 (Jan 5, 2012)

fanov8 said:
			
		

> Ok, here are a few pics of my LaMancha's!  The first one is of my new doe.  She has a pretty rough udder, but she is a great mom and produces lots of milk.  Anyhow, I was only able to get one good shot of her since everyone likes to crowd me when I'm in there.  Silly little goaties!
> 
> Wilma - 5 year old Doe
> http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f130/fanov8/Mobile Uploads/IMG_3968.jpg
> ...


Daisy is so pretty!!!  She is very elegant and feminine...


----------



## RamblingCowgirl (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh I can't wait to see what the red & white x Bean Seed kids look like. And fanov8 when I look at Wilma I think I'm seeing a paint horse with her perfect blaze.

We got Cookie the b/w along with Peanut the part Nubian, and chunky little Sweet Thing/Blondie {still not sure what I want to call her?} from a very nice lady for $75 each. She is due in march and HAD to cut back her herd. While Cookie is/should be bred for march, that is not a prego belly, she was looking around me so it seems even bigger then it was. She is our fav, and LOVES my fiance. I think I'd like to show her at the county fair just for fun. She love it I'm sure, enjoyed the car ride home. There are pics of the on my blog, there is a link in my sig. That is their roof that they are standing byin the first pic, we put up there shelter the day we got em.









Just tagging along behind my fiance a week or so after we got them. The junk is on the out side of the pen.
We should be getting some reg Alpine kids in march. No telling how meny breeds we will end up with, cuz I love Alpines & the minis too, while he like earless LaMancha and long eared Nubians.  But I think LaManchas are the sweetist breed. And I love how streamlined they look.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 6, 2012)

So cool!!!  I LOVE that black/white paints.  I think they just look so darn sharp.  I actually went looking for black/white paints...  But now I really love those cream ones, and the sundgau are so cute, and the painted chamoisees get really cool looking, and and and... who am I kidding.  If it is earless, I love it LOL

I thought the same thing about horses and Wilma's blaze.  And her pink nose is SO CUTE!!!  I'll have to find a good pic of my blk/wht Fantasia.  She has a pink bottom lip that I call her "pouty lip"


----------



## jmsim93 (Jan 6, 2012)

This is Tingle...my new Mini Lamancha.  She is a FF due 1/22!!!  Hoping for twin doelings!!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 6, 2012)

OK, you asked for it.  I love this little guy.  He's kind of annoying.   He's HOUDINI, the bulldozer, escape artist, Casanova, mini-lamancha goat buck.   He is Famous for his hijinks and antics.  And he's MINE, all MINE! (aka, I'm stuck with him, because he's in love with Mama, my 250 pound Alpine doe.) 











  (Here he is gazing longingly across the fence at faraway places.)


----------



## Ariel72 (Jan 6, 2012)

Have to admit...earlessness is starting to grow on me.  Such sweet faces.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 6, 2012)

> Have to admit...earlessness is starting to grow on me.  Such sweet faces.


Just wait till you own one... personalities that can't be beat!

I was wondering if Houdini was gonna join us here  So glad to see he could make it.

jmsim93:  SHE IS GORGEOUS!  And those are some great photos.  I really like the one of her peeking out from behind the tree.  You should submit one to the Picture of the Week thread and visit the hobby section.  There are some great threads on photography


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 6, 2012)

Tomorrow, I am going to be getting new pictures of Houdini.  He is a much filled out little buck now and has longer horns.  My, he has grown to be a handsome (and chubby) little guy.  His lady, Jelly Bean, has ears, but she is expecting his babies in about two months.  I'm hoping for some Houdini look-a-likes.  The verdict is still out on whether or not Mama has some of his kids in the oven. (I sure hope not!)  AND on whether Brownie is carrying his progeny.  

Alas, I will never get to see his other Babies in Texas.

*OK,  Updated picture...*





He is standing on his Houdini house.  He's a little messy from knocking over his hay feeder to get to the good stuff at the bottom.  But his horns are longer and his hair is a bit thicker from winter growth.  He's looking kind of skeptical because I am too close for comfort.   He wouldn't pose for me.


----------



## jmsim93 (Jan 6, 2012)

DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> > Have to admit...earlessness is starting to grow on me.  Such sweet faces.
> 
> 
> Just wait till you own one... personalities that can't be beat!
> ...


Thanks!  I just might do that.


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Jan 7, 2012)

We have 5 LaManchas, two Alpine mixes (companion for our buck and heat tester for the girls), and hopefully some more kids due in a few months.






 From the back, Fred and Ethel the older does, Abe our buck in the middle, and Maggie and Marge, the kids, up front
















 The babies at just a few days old with their mom.






 Maggie, the bottle baby runt who lived in the house because her mouth was too small for mom's teat.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 7, 2012)

Wow Queen Mum!  Houdini is really looking grown up!  *sigh* they do grow so fast... and break out and make babies just as fast LOL

AdoptAPitBull:  I just love the black and tan ones.  I actually just got a really cute little black and tan girl.  She is crazy wild, but really pretty LOL  I love Abe.  And those kids have some really cute paint markings.  I am hoping for a bunch of little earless paints running around in April 

Here is one that shows Fantasia's "Pouty Lip"  She is the black paint with the pink lip.  The one playing with the Ivy vine next to her is my kindred spirit of the goat world.  Her name is Garnet and she is my favorite, but please don't tell any of the others!


----------



## TGreenhut (Jan 7, 2012)

AdoptAPitBull said:
			
		

> We have 5 LaManchas, two Alpine mixes (companion for our buck and heat tester for the girls), and hopefully some more kids due in a few months.
> 
> http://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee375/AllisonStockManderino/009-1.jpg From the back, Fred and Ethel the older does, Abe our buck in the middle, and Maggie and Marge, the kids, up front
> 
> ...


Awww all so cute! And I love the llama in the background!!


----------



## cybercat (Jan 9, 2012)

What great pics all.  Really making me want some goats.  Shame got to wait till winter is over for fence to be finished.  But it will get done then I will get my goats.

Tamara


----------



## HB Sheep & Goat Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Heres a copuple of my does.


----------



## EggsNBake'n (Jan 10, 2012)

I have a wither named Thor and and he is huge! He came from the local dairy (who no longer has goats) about 8 years ago, he was only a few days old when we got him. I can't post a pic right now because I'm new ( I'm a BYCer), I'll post one later when I can. He is tan and has gopher ears, which he doesn't like being touched. We have taken him to Victorian Christmas downtown for the past 3 years and everyone wasn't to get their picture taken with him. I bought a headband with antlers and tied them on his head (his is dehorned). The first year we took him, most people thought he was a deer, because he is tan and the antlers were brown. I think he's even learned how to pose for pictures. He almost always looks right at the camera.

  I love my Thor-man


----------



## baileybear4 (Jan 14, 2012)

fanov8 said:
			
		

> Ok, here are a few pics of my LaMancha's!  The first one is of my new doe.  She has a pretty rough udder, but she is a great mom and produces lots of milk.  Anyhow, I was only able to get one good shot of her since everyone likes to crowd me when I'm in there.  Silly little goaties!
> 
> Wilma - 5 year old Doe
> http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f130/fanov8/Mobile Uploads/IMG_3968.jpg
> ...


Daisy is a stunner! She's very fancy


----------



## craftymama86 (Jan 21, 2012)

I've never seen Lamanchas before, WOW, lol. They're cute but it's so weird seeing "earless" goats!


----------

